# 41 and starting another IVF cycle using short procotol



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi

I am shortly to start anthoer IVF cycle but this time my consultant has advised that I will be on a short protocol because of my age (just turned 41). 

My question is are the changes of a BFP increased on a short protocol or are they pretty similar to a standard cycle?

Thanks
Cal


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle 

I have found these that might help you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=77948.0;viewResults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59514.0

love Jo
x x


----------



## TUBEROSE (Sep 3, 2008)

I just started the short prtocol too. am 41 with a hx of 3 failed icsi cycles. This time was on 450 gonal f & klexane. Only 3 good sized follies and now RE questioning whether to do IUI or ICSI. Its our last attempt. Just wondered if you know of any supplements that are good for implantation? Have read a bit about wheatgrass - is it ok to take during tx or in the 2ww?

Good luck with your cycle!

Love tuberose


----------



## carol mcdonald (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi cal
I have seen this short protocol mentioned a few times now, do you mind explaining to me what this is i am 42 and about starting my 2nd attempt of ivf.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Im 42 and have had 2 cycles both long protocol first cycle 5 follies 2 eggs, 2nd cycle only 2 follies transferred to iui.  Have got app at the lister/london on wednesday as they have good results with the older ladies/poor responders.  Think they use short protocol as it does not switch off the ovaries like lp does and it seems to give better results for follies as ovaries are not completly shut down, therefore do not have to be switched back on   Hopefully we will go on sp this time and have loads of eggies and have twins or triplets  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Short protocol is where there is no down regging. You usually start stimming drugs (something like puregon, gonal F or similar) on day 2 of your period, take them for 10-12 days and then have egg collection around day 14. You also start taking orgalutran (or similar) around day 6-7 of stimms to stop you ovulating early

Long protocol (which I have not personally done so may be a bit more vague on this) starts around day 21 of previous cycle where you take drugs to shut down your system (think things like synarel and buserelin are used for this), you are then scanned after 10-14 days and as long as you are fully 'downregged' you then start the stimms as above and EC is around day 14...

So SP is pretty much 4 weeks in all from starting stimms to test date, whereas LP is more like 6-7 weeks

I have been unable to get any sense out of my consultant as to whether success rates are higher with one or the other. LP has been around longer and as such there is more data available on success rates etc. SP is newer and therefore less data exists and it's hard to compare. I opted for SP because I was attracted to the shorter time involved and did not like the idea of down regging and shutting down my system

I believe they do tend to recommend SP more for those over 40 (although I am nearly 39 and was 37 when I started...) but again, not sure if there is any proof that it is actually any more successful than SP....it's all a bit pot luck it sometimes seems  

All the best with your tx all of you,
Suitcase
x

PS not sure about supplements for implantation but believe sometimes aspirin and clexane can help on the drugs side...


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi I'm PUPO with three musketeers on board I was 4 weeks from start to EC on short p and found it alot easier on my body you may get less eggs but the quality is supposed to be good.  We had 8 eggs 6 were mature and we ended up with 5 embies.

I'm feeling very happy and chilled on the 2ww.

Siobhan x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi

I'm 41. My first ICSI tx was long protocol which is actually about 9 weeks start to finish from day 1 of your cycle and after 12 days of stimms I only managed 5 eggs, 2 of which were immature. The other 3 did fertilise and gave 2 top quality embryos.

My second ICSI which I am now on the 2ww for was a short protocol, and will take 4 weeks start to finish. I managed 8 eggs this time after only 8 days of stimms, but of lower quality and only 2 fertilised properly giving average quality embryos. The idea this time was to try for more follicles to get 3 embies for transfer but it didnt happen like that unfortunately.

When they changed me from the long to short protocol they altered my inhibitor from buserelin to cetrotide and upped my menopur stimms from 5 to 6 vials a day. I think that this was way too much as on my first progress scan this time around I had follicles already at 21mm. That was my largest measure on my 3rd scan on the long protocol! This is my gut feel, I havent yet discussed this cycle with my consultant but going by what others have said when they've stimmed quickly and had large follicles over less time, it appears that that is the main factor as to the quality and maturity of the egg inside. If this tx doesnt work, and I dont believe it has due to the way I feel at the moment, I will ask for the short protocol again as it's less of a battering on your body for a start, but with a lower dose of stimms so that I can stimm at a slower pace and give my eggs a chance to form properly over the full 12 days or so.

As for whether you're more likely to get a BFP with short or long, I havent heard if it makes a difference or not. If you get to transfer with a couple of embies and your lining is OK, I cant see why having been on a long or short protocol prior to that would make any difference as to whether they implant or not.


----------

